# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: برنامه نویسی توزیع شده

## reza_program

سلام 

وقتتون خوش

من دنبال بحث برنامه نویسی توزیع شده میگردم
واسمون توی درس مهندسی اینترنت مطرح کردن 

اگه کسی اطلاعاتی حتی در حد تئوری داشته باشه
ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنه!

واگه هم نمونه کدی هست که خیلی خیلی خوب میشه!!

----------


## arashmobileboy

به این لینک ها یه سر بزن.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=171972

http://www.srco.ir/tutorial/Component.asp

----------

